# Post surgery calcium issues



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Home from another two days in hospital. I began having cramping in addition to the tingling I had been having. I am now on what seems to be huge amounts of calcium. 2400mg of caltrate 3 times a day and 4 calcitriol daily. I am hoping that I won't need to stay on these long term, but am unsure what happens next. Just womdering if anyone else has had issues with calcium and how things turned out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How many parathyroids were left?

Usually things will calm down in a few weeks -

I've never understood those enormous doses of calcium - considering the body can only absorb 500mg at any one time - but I guess the doctors know what they are doing 

Don't forget, you need to take your replacement med's 4 hours apart from your calcium which for you will likely be in the middle of the night.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Quite a few people on the board had calcium issues after surgery, so hopefully they'll be around soon. I know some people's issues resolved in a few days, but there were a few who took a month or longer.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I have one parathyroid gland left.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hopefully that 1 will kick in and make up for the missing 3.

Your body is in shock - give it some time to heal.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't forget, you need to take your replacement med's 4 hours apart from your calcium which for you will likely be in the middle of the night.

Just wondering why my replacement meds need to be 4 hours apart from when I take the calcium. At the hospital they gave them to me together.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Calcium (and iron) can block the absorption of the thyroid meds, thus making it less effective.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Update on calcium issues. I saw my GP last Tuesday, she ordered another blood test to check on my calcium levels. My GP called me about 9:30 that night and told me to go to the hospital due to my calcium levels being dangerously high. I spent the night there having IV fluids to bring my levels down. The rest of the week I was having blood tests daily to check on my levels. The were within normal range when I saw my GP on Friday. I am due to have another blood test this morning. I suspect that they may be low again now as I am having tingling again in my hands and feet. Just hoping that they get this sorted out soon.


----------

